# MOT in Cornwall



## Euramobilly (Apr 3, 2010)

I need to get an MOT for our Euramobil soon. Can anyone recommend a sensible MOT place that can test vans that are over 3 meters high? I'm in the Newquay area. Thanks!


----------



## kaacee (Nov 29, 2008)

Not absolutely sure but I think Eden MH's use a guy at Redruth to do their MoT's/ servicing etc.etc.

Eden's phone no. is 01209 822638, give them a ring.

Keith


----------



## kaacee (Nov 29, 2008)

Another one is Hall's of Helston bit further away from you but they do all size MoT's.


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi yeah, Taylors Moorview service station. Lawhitton, near Launceston, they have a pit for such MOT's, they have done mine since I've lived here in Cornwall. Tel. no.01566 772669

curlyboy


----------



## Markt500 (Mar 23, 2010)

Hi,

Try this lot;

http://www.parkside-garage.com/

My dad uses them, and has done for years. I'm sure they will be able to accomodate your van, and fairly local in st.Austell

Mark


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Not too sure of the location but your local Authority will have facilities for doing MOT's on large vehicles. I use my County Council depot every year !! 

Also you will find that a VOSA test site will also do them. The added advantage is that they (VOSA) do not do any repairs so will not be "looking for next weeks work" when they do your MOT !!


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

Hi Euramobilly,
I,m also in Newquay with a Euramobil. I have had mine MOT,d at two places One is at Threemilestone with easy access, trying to think of its name, it used to be Dave Datson motors but has recently been bought by Westfield Transport (You may have seen their lorries all over the place) The other is at St Dennis but will have to look up the name. The threemilestone one is the easiest to get to. I left mine with them and went across the road to the pub for a drink(Coffee of course)
Will check details and get back to you
Dave

Edit, found it , Penwyn Garage St Dennis.
If you want further details or directions etc PM me if you wish


----------



## shedbrewer (Jan 6, 2007)

*MOT Cornwall*

Hi I have my Autosleepers Clubman serviced and MOT'd at Enterprise Garage, St Columb. I've always been happy with the service and would recommend them any time.
Cheers Jack & Patty, Cornwall


----------



## Euramobilly (Apr 3, 2010)

Thank you all for your replies.  St Columb would certainly be pretty handy for me.

I have a problem with the stop lights being of a slightly different intencity which the dealer insisted was not a failure when they sold the van to me with a new MOT. I've checked it out and found that the reflectors on the two lamps don't match. In short one lamp has been replaced with a slightly different one. 

If anyone is interested I eventually tracked down the supplier of these Euramobil lamps who will deal direct (only available in pairs!) at £25 each but haven't got round to doing anything about it yet. So I'm hoping the local MOT place will agree with the dealer....

(Always read your excellent posts with interest Chudders!)


----------



## Euramobilly (Apr 3, 2010)

Just to report back, I took my Euramobil to Enterprise Garage and it passed with no problems. Despite it being April Fools day!

I didn't really expect any since I'm a mechanic and I know the van is in tip top condition. I was only worried about the stop light problem since I haven't got round to getting the new one yet.

I was a bit concerned to see only an inch (or less!) height clearance on their workshop entrance but he wangled it slowly in and out with minimum fuss. And all for £40 which is quite a discount from the usual £54.

Thanks for the recomendation Jack & Patty.


----------



## sharpe (Feb 10, 2011)

*grey water tank*

GA all
just had a lovely week-end away-buuut, towards the end of the w/end we noticed the grey water tank had overflowed or leaked.When I got home I tested it and it seemed to be ok- so Im wondering what was wrong??

R


----------

